# Ufc 61



## Marvin (Jul 9, 2006)

Any UFC 61 video floating around in cyberspace? I have seen the 1st 3 rds of the ortiz-shammy fight and thats it.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 9, 2006)

1st 3 rds?  It didn't even go 1 round, I think you are watching there first fight.

REesults are here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35996

Give it a day and the fights will show up, another and they will dissapear


----------



## Marvin (Jul 9, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> 1st 3 rds? It didn't even go 1 round, I think you are watching there first fight.
> 
> REesults are here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35996
> 
> Give it a day and the fights will show up, another and they will dissapear


 
Yeah, I realized that after I posted it:drink2tha


----------

